# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  Driver Recommendations from airport to Ochi Rios?

## Tara

We are taking the kids to Ocho Rios in June. Any recommnedations on a driver from the airport to Ochi?

----------


## Vince

I got one.Very good fren of mine.i sent you a PM~Bless

----------


## Tara

My husband has since found someone we know that will drive us.

Thanks for your reply though, Vince.

----------


## Vince

Where are ya'll staying in Ochie?I know some good  places to eat local~Bless

----------


## Tara

We booked at Sunset Grande AI. I know nothing about Ocho Rios so any tips would be great. 

How often do the cruise ships come in? I am hoping to avoid crowds. 

This will also be our 1st AI in Jamaica. We normally stay on the cliffs in Negril.

----------


## Vince

The last time we stayed at SJG was in 09.You MUST stay in the South Tower.Cruise ships are there everyday but Thursday,i think.Most of the cruise ship tourist are in town,Dunns,Margetiville and Mystic Moutain.So a Port Antionio day trip is nice.The water slides are a BLAST!!Snorkling is ok around there.Food is ok.Specialty restraunts are good.Just book those after you eat breakfast.Theres not much of a nite life at SJG.John Crow's is ok.(its a bar on the main strip in town)~Ask away if i can help,i while be more than happy to help out.When is your next reach to SJG?~Bless

----------


## Tara

I would love to take a day trip to Port Antonio. I think there would be great photo ops.

What would be the best thing to do/see in Port Antonio as we have 2 boys, ages 12 & 15?

----------


## Vince

Our next trip will be a PA trip.I hear LOTS of good things about it.Mrs.Jackie had went to PA i saw lots of pics from there.Looks very nontouristly to me.

----------


## DaRev

Tara, Vince, 
Sadly, my wife and I are in need of transportation to Runaway Bay from MoBay in November.. Who are the drivers that you are familiar with?

----------


## Tara

The driver we got for June is actually coming from Negril to pick us up at the airport and then take us to Ocho Rios. 

I am not sure if this is something he typically does or not.  I can check on it and let you know.

----------


## sally2012

every time a plane is reaching in mo bay you have some tourist buses leaving the airport to the main hotels along the road to ocho rios,it is 20 us for a person and an excellent service..

----------

